# Paph delenatii vinicolor



## papheteer (Aug 11, 2015)

I have a few delenatii dunkel that don't do well. They stop growing roots in the pots, try to grow roots up by the stem. But of course the roots dried up. Soon enough whole plant just stalls. Should I remove lower leaves and pot deeper? Thanks!


----------



## Mocchaccino (Aug 12, 2015)

I got similar problem as yours. I got 2 seedlings almost 3 years ago. They keep on growing roots above and now resembling as if it is having a rhizome. It may be the composit problem. I have changed the media a few months ago. Now they seem doing well


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 12, 2015)

can you show pictures, please?
Could you lightly wrap sphagnum around the lower stem????


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 12, 2015)

I grew some delenatiis vinis for a few years. My plants seemed to be very sensitive to "high" fertilization rate (althought I don't fertilize a lot...). I decided to repot those that I didn't kill in a fresh mix. About fertilisation I now almost always flush with clear water after giving them fert at less than 120 ppm salt. They seem to love it and resumed growing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 12, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> I grew some delenatiis vinis for a few years. My plants seemed to be very sensitive to "high" fertilization rate (althought I don't fertilize a lot...). I decided to repot those that I didn't kill in a fresh mix. About fertilisation I now almost always flush with clear water after giving them fert at less than 120 ppm salt. They seem to love it and resumed growing.



I wish I knew this 3 years ago... Thanks if I get another one, I'll know just to use water.


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 12, 2015)

What mix do you grow them in Ardenn? I grow in moss, bark, charcoal, perlite in a tall pot. I repot yearly and fertilize with quarter strength every other watering. Generally I water all my plants with water and fertilize right after because I don't want the fertilizer to burn the roots.


----------



## MaryPientka (Aug 13, 2015)

I find that delenatii roots are especially water-seeking. I double-pot, clear, slotted, plastic pots in taller ceramic pots. This allows the drip water to accumulate in the bottom without allowing the plant to actually sit in water. 

I use a potting mix and fertilizer routine similar to Paphman910. I water 2 times a week.

The plant in the photo is a first bloom seedling. The plant in my avatar is 10 years old.


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 13, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> I grew some delenatiis vinis for a few years. My plants seemed to be very sensitive to "high" fertilization rate (althought I don't fertilize a lot...). I decided to repot those that I didn't kill in a fresh mix. About fertilisation I now almost always flush with clear water after giving them fert at less than 120 ppm salt. They seem to love it and resumed growing.



Glad the delenatii vinis are doing well. I grew them from flask and I did notice that they started to lose the bottom leaves and roots dry up fast as I fertilize with higher concentration of fertilizer. Also they belong elongated at the stem. I lost about 25% of the seedlings. I kept the healthy ones and sold most of them.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2015)

Try Semi/hydro?


----------



## eggshells (Aug 13, 2015)

I bury the roots including the leaves.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 13, 2015)

Paphman910 said:


> Glad the delenatii vinis are doing well. I grew them from flask and I did notice that they started to lose the bottom leaves and roots dry up fast as I fertilize with higher concentration of fertilizer. Also they belong elongated at the stem. I lost about 25% of the seedlings. I kept the healthy ones and sold most of them.



Yes, the roots are tricky!!! And those plants are always thirsty! I recogn I lost the 3 plants I got from you... They were gorgeous, but I made some mistakes about them. I decided to buy others from Sam and to adjust my cultivation. They worth the effort.


----------



## MaryPientka (Aug 13, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Try Semi/hydro?



It's been on my mind


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 14, 2015)

Without any information about the culture, it is not helpful.
and I'm curious.

I have seen your other plants, not delenatii dunkel, but they were all doing well.

These particular plants you are talking about, are they in the same mix?
How old are the mix? Do you grow "regular" delenatii and/or album delenatii also? How are they doing?

The roots growing at the plant base above the ground is an occasional problem for me as I don't like that.
So far, none of my parvies has done that except for one, and two or three maudiae type hybrids love to do that, which drive me crazy.
The thing is all of them are in fresh mix and they have good roots inside the pot as well.


----------



## The Mutant (Aug 14, 2015)

My delenatii dunkel also likes to try and start new root growth just above the surface of the substrate. Luckily, the latest root has now safely buried into the pot, and I hope the other root nub will do so as well (seems I've managed to keep the humidity high enough so the they don't dry out on the way).

In my case, it seems the roots were very happy in the previous substrate, which was on the acid side. The one I have now is less so, and it has taken a while for the roots to get going again, but they are at it with a vengeance now.

Maybe the pH°-levels could have something to do with the root issue?

I've also noticed that mine likes water and it seems happier since I started watering it more often.


----------



## papheteer (Aug 14, 2015)

I think the main problem is underwatering. I struggle with dunkel and delenatii alba. The albas get weird markings on the leaves. Now that I've been watering them more, the new leaves show no damage. It's worth noting that one of the dunkels send stolons.


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 15, 2015)

papheteer said:


> I think the main problem is underwatering. I struggle with dunkel and delenatii alba. The albas get weird markings on the leaves. Now that I've been watering them more, the new leaves show no damage. It's worth noting that one of the dunkels send stolons.



Yes, stolon on a delenatii vinicolor happens rarely from one of my friends plants that I sold.


----------

